# Strikelines and Travis' birthday party



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

All, 



Strikelines Charts turned one and Travis turns thirty something today :happybday:. Come out and join Travis, me, and other forum members from 6-8 on Saturday at South Market in Pace (4495 Chumuckla Hwy, 32571). South Market is kindly putting out a few appetizers and offering forum members their first drink free. Travis will be raffling off a spot or two and there will be other giveaways to celebrate.



I hope to meet some more forum members in person; it's always great to put a face with a name. :thumbup:



-TKH

Edit: This Saturday, September 26.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday Travis, and many more to come. 
Keep up the good work and keep those numbers coming to the public.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like a GOOD time. Happy Birthday to Travis and hope your adventure continues


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday. Just might see y'all there!


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday man! Sorry to miss the bash. Sure I will see ha next weekend when TKH gets married!


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Dammit - how about a little notice?!?  Sorry I missed this. Why didn't I log on yesterday? Hope it was fun and Travis had a good b-day.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

NoleAnimal, I somehow forgot to mention it is Saturday. You haven't missed it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hope to see everyone this evening!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Sorry I missed this- Saturday on the water turned out to be a lot rougher and longer day than planned.


----------

